# 45300- flexible proctosigmoidoscopy



## bhunt (Feb 7, 2012)

This CPT code specifies Proctosigmoidoscopy, rigid and I do not see a different CPT for a flexible proctosigmoidoscopy.  In our GI lab, occasionaly the doc will insert the flexible sigmoidoscope only a very short distance- just to the rectum or a small distance past (about 20cm)- and they have been charging and coding a sigmoidoscopy 45330 for this service.  This seems like overkill to me.  Do you have any suggestions on what should be coded when this is done?


----------



## bhunt (Feb 7, 2012)

*flexible sig with 52?*

Would I use one of the flexible sigmoidoscopy CPT's with a 52 modifier?  45330-45345


----------



## ewilliams941@gmail.com (Mar 16, 2018)

*I have the same question*



bhunt said:


> Would I use one of the flexible sigmoidoscopy CPT's with a 52 modifier?  45330-45345



Heads Up: _This is for pro-fee_

It is so difficult to find direction on planned colonoscopies that were aborted due to poor prep. For example:

A) Flex-scope advance to the rectum, but aborted due to solid stool/poor prep
--- Do you code a 45330-53, or just 45330

CPT gives direction on the -53 modifier with regards to 45378/Colonoscopy, but no direction (that I can find) regarding incomplete/inadequate sigmoidoscopies other than the definition of a sigmoidoscopy: "Sigmoidoscopy is the examination of the entire rectum, sigmoid colon and may include examination of a portion of descending colon."

I know my 45330-53 are getting paid, but I just want to make sure this is proper coding

Anyone else come across this?


----------



## DianeMS (May 9, 2018)

*44388 with flexible (not rigid) proctosigmoidoscopy*



bhunt said:


> This CPT code specifies Proctosigmoidoscopy, rigid and I do not see a different CPT for a flexible proctosigmoidoscopy.  In our GI lab, occasionaly the doc will insert the flexible sigmoidoscope only a very short distance- just to the rectum or a small distance past (about 20cm)- and they have been charging and coding a sigmoidoscopy 45330 for this service.  This seems like overkill to me.  Do you have any suggestions on what should be coded when this is done?



I have the same question.    

I need to code a flexible proctosigmoidoscopy and I only find the code for a rigid proctosigmoidoscopy (45300).  
Provider performed a colonoscopy through a stoma (44388) and also examined via anus the full extent of the rectum (no sigmoid) with the same flexible scope.  What code is appropriate for this part, can I use 45300 even though the description of that specifies "rigid" and not "flexible" scope? This is how we've coded this in the past but I'd like to hear other opinions, not sure it is ok to use 45300...

This scenario is pretty common, interested to know how others code this.   

Thanks!


----------



## kboyd22 (May 11, 2018)

*45330-52 denied*

I used 45330-52 as provider did flexible proctosigmoidoscopy and Medicare denied as invalid HCPCS modifier combo. Has anyone found what CPT code can be used for "flexible" proctosigmoidoscoy?

Thanks


----------

